# EOS M Grip with integrated Arca Swiss plate review



## BL (Apr 11, 2014)

Came across a grip on eBay that looked promising that I thought I'd share with you guys. Been using it for several weeks and I really like it!

*NOTE: I do not make these, and do not profit in any way from sales. *







It's made entirely out of metal, and feels great holding anything from the pancake to larger EF lenses with adapter. What I like most is that it can still mount on any Arca Swiss compatible head without blocking the battery/SD door, does not block the strap lug, and it doesn't increase the overall size. This combo still fits in my tiny Lowepro Dashpoint 20!






It's important to note however, is that the dovetail *will block *the EF adapter's tripod foot. I don't use it, so it didn't affect me, but those that do might find this to be a deal breaker. The other possible negative thing about the all metal construction is that it can be very cold to the touch outdoors. I wish the grip itself was covered in plastic for this reason. But overall, very pleased with this grip. Here's a breakdown of pros/cons

Pros:
+ Vastly improves ergonomics and balance
+ Arca Swiss compatible
+ Does not block battery door
+ Made entirely of metal (Aluminum?)
+ Relatively inexpensive (paid $45 shipped from China on eBay)
+ Does not increase overall size (still fits in Dashpoint 20)
+ Has a threaded tripod socket underneath
+ Anti-rotation lip

Cons:
- Arca Swiss dovetail blocks the EF adapter's tripod socket
- All metal construction makes it cold when using in colder weather
- Metal construction means a heavier camera
- Blocks Canon logo, which is kinda ugly IMO

If you're interested in one yourself, try the link below:
http://tinyurl.com/canon-eos-m-grip


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2014)

cool i like it, gonna keep an eye out for it


----------



## smozes (Apr 23, 2014)

How do you reach the shutter button?


----------



## BL (Sep 18, 2014)

smozes said:


> How do you reach the shutter button?



With your finger?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting - thanks for posting. I've never had a big issue with the M's grip, but adding a A/S plate makes this one pretty cool.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Interesting - thanks for posting. I've never had a big issue with the M's grip, but adding a A/S plate makes this one pretty cool.



You're a 1D X user- you can probably fit the whole M within your fist


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - thanks for posting. I've never had a big issue with the M's grip, but adding a A/S plate makes this one pretty cool.
> ...


LOL - that's true!


----------

